# Working in a phone shop



## Dan_lummis (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am a 21 year old lad looking to move to Auckland with my girlfriend who is a resident. I currently work in a phone shop in the UK and wondered if anybody knew realistically what the chances would be of me getting a job in a phone shop out there?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Dan_lummis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a 21 year old lad looking to move to Auckland with my girlfriend who is a resident. I currently work in a phone shop in the UK and wondered if anybody knew realistically what the chances would be of me getting a job in a phone shop out there?
> 
> ...


It's hard to say without knowing you or interviewing you? It's possible, if you have experience. There are 3 main phone companies : Telecom, Vodafone and 2 degrees. Generally, they each run their own shops throughout Auckland.
Do you have a work visa?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Dan_lummis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a 21 year old lad looking to move to Auckland with my girlfriend who is a resident. I currently work in a phone shop in the UK and wondered if anybody knew realistically what the chances would be of me getting a job in a phone shop out there?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Forget the job for now. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it........
So your girlfriend is an NZ resident. 
How long has she been in NZ as a Resident ?
How long have you two been in a relationship ?
I assume you're still in the UK and your girlfriend is in NZ ?

How do you intend to enter NZ ?

Regards,


----------



## Dan_lummis (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for both of your replies. I am currently in the UK, with my girlfriend but she has a New Zealand passport. I intend to enter on a working visa or whatever I would need to get in. We have been in a relationship for well over a year. 
I am very experienced when it comes to working in retail and particularly in phone shops. However although I can show any employer my sales figures, I am concerned that they may choose a resident over myself.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Given your age and circumstances, I imagine you would probably get a work visa for 1 or 2 years. After that, you would need to show you are in a committed relationship with your girlfriend. Perhaps set up a joint bank account between you and keep receipts for things like rentals and electricity accounts (in both your names). Immigration will be looking for that sort of stuff when your work visa expires and it is time to renew it, if you want to.
There is no knowing from here how easy you will find getting a job in a phone shop. It depends on how any interviews go. Unemployment is also about 6.5% at the moment. Good luck.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Dan_lummis said:


> Thank you for both of your replies. I am currently in the UK, with my girlfriend but she has a New Zealand passport. I intend to enter on a working visa or whatever I would need to get in. We have been in a relationship for well over a year.
> I am very experienced when it comes to working in retail and particularly in phone shops. However although I can show any employer my sales figures, I am concerned that they may choose a resident over myself.


Cool. So your girlfriend is an NZ citizen not an NZ resident.
You shouldn't have any problems applying for a work visa under the Family Stream and then residency after 12 months.
You must satisfy Immigration that you both as a couple comply with the minimum requirements for recognition of partnerships, you live together in a genuine stable relationship, your girlfriend supports your application and you meet the health and character requirements.
Also your girlfriend must be eligible to support your application under Partnership Residence Category within 12 months (in other words not have done it for someone else within 5 years or help someone else come to NZ).
You also need to be here in NZ for the duration of the work visa if granted.
If all ok you should get a work visa for upto 2 years and in that time (after 12 months) you could apply for a Partnership Residency visa.

Employers should always choose a kiwi for a job over an immigrant, but what you will find is that if you are here with a visa that allows you to work you will be treated just like everyone else. Then it'll just come down to employer personal preference. In my opinion you're worrying for nothing.

Good luck.

Look at :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/requirements/Familystream.htm


----------

